# $1k Gaming Rig Plan- Input needed



## RyuJutsu (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey all,
I plan on building a gaming rig this Summer. I have a budget of about $1000 (I live in Hawaii, so shipping will be about $150). 

I would love some input on my current plan.
Heres what I've come up with so far:

Sunbeam Freezing-Storm IC-FS-BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case -*$54*
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16811166038

ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe AM2 NVIDIA nForce 570 SLI MCP ATX AMD Motherboard -*$135*
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16813131013

MSI NX8800GT 512M OC GeForce 8800GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - *$205*
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16814127329

PC Power & Cooling S610EPS EPS12V 610W Continuous @ 40°C Power Supply 100 - *$110*
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16817703005

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ Windsor 2.8GHz Socket AM2 89W Dual-Core Processor Model - *$122*
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16819103771

OCZ Platinum 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model - *$46*
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16820227089

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250310AS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM - *$60*
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16822148261

ASUS Black ATAPI/E-IDE DVD-ROM Drive Model DVD-E818A-BK - *$25*
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16827135159R

Much Thanks!


----------



## iamenrique (Jan 9, 2006)

Niiice. Looks alot like the system I just built.

I have one reccomendation- instead of the Athlon 5600+ go with the Athlon x2 5000+ Black Edition($85-95). You'll have to buy a CPU cooler to go with it(you're better off doing that than using the one that came with it anyway). The 5000+ is very receptive to overclocking and I got mine to 3GHz with very minimal effort(automatic overclock with motherboard). Its easy, runs faster, can be cheaper, and runs cooler too.

Also, have you planned for the Operating system? I think the OEM versions of XP and Vista run just about +- $100 online.


----------



## RyuJutsu (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks iamenrique; I'll go with that processor instead (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103194). ray: As for the OS. I have an OEM Windows XP pro.


----------



## RyuJutsu (Apr 18, 2008)

How about this fan to go with it:

ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 64 Pro 92mm CPU Cooler
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16835185125


----------



## RyuJutsu (Apr 18, 2008)

One of my bigger concerns is whether the video card, which I hear is rather BIG, will fit in the case.


----------



## RyuJutsu (Apr 18, 2008)

also considering getting APEVIA X-CRUISER-BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144151


----------



## iamenrique (Jan 9, 2006)

The CPU Fan - it looks ok, although there are some people complaining about it ruining their hardware- though very few of them(like 3). 

I got this one myself, it was a little scary to put on(you have to press rather hard) but it works GREAT. $20 after rebate.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16835185046

Just a point of interest- OEM versions of OS aren't upgradeable(to the new family i.e. Vista). So if you think you might want to upgrade to Vista anytime in the near future you may want to reconsider your choice. BUT you should be absolutely fine sticking with XP for the time being.

The 8800GTs do run pretty dang large...about 10" of space needed back to front. With that divider in the middle of the Sunbeam it does look like it would be either really snug or not fit at all. The second case definetly looks like it will it better...and is Snazzier.


One last thing!! The CD/DVD Drive you got is not a burner(just a reader). It also uses an IDE cable rather than SATA, which is not a problem but SATA is a little faster and the cable is much smaller. There are SATA burners that are priced the same if that interests you. Here's one $28 with free shipping!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827248008


Also- when I built my comp this website came in real handy: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/

Good luck


----------



## RyuJutsu (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm a bit weary on moving on to Vista. How is it? Last I heard there were many bugs and compatibility issues, but that was a long time ago. If its much better now (better than XP pro) then I will seriously consider purchasing the OEM. 

If so, which version of Vista do you recommend (Ultimate, etc)?


----------



## RyuJutsu (Apr 18, 2008)

Heres a current version of my plan:

COOLER MASTER Centurion 5 CAC-T05-UW Black Aluminum Bezel , SECC Chassis ATX Mid Tower Computer Case $54
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16811119068

ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe AM2 NVIDIA nForce 570 SLI MCP ATX AMD Motherboard -$135
http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16813131013

MSI NX8800GT 512M OC GeForce 8800GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - $205
http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16814127329

Rosewill RP550-2 ATX12V v2.01 550W Power Supply $57
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx...N82E16817182017

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Brisbane 2.6GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM2 65W Dual-Core Black Edition -$87
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16819103194

OCZ Platinum 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model - $46
http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16820227089

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250310AS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM - $60
http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16822148261

PHILIPS 2-Tone 20X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW - $29
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16827248008

ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 64 Pro 92mm CPU Cooler $25
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx...N82E16835185125

Subtotal: $697.92

Thanks for all the input! :tongue:


----------



## RyuJutsu (Apr 18, 2008)

I think I'm going to go with
COOLER MASTER RC-690-KKN1-GP Black SECC/ ABS ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16811119137

Roomier, more fans that are also larger for only 30$ more


----------



## RyuJutsu (Apr 18, 2008)

Intel or AMD?


----------



## Daverick (Apr 13, 2008)

I used to be a huge AMD fan boy untill people here showed me the light, Intel is far superior to AMD at the moment but the price reflects this, however keep in mind that this is your processor and going cheap means cheap results in most cases.


----------



## RyuJutsu (Apr 18, 2008)

How about I switch the mobo and CPU out for these:

ASUS P5N-D LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 750i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16813131232

Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 Conroe 2.33GHz 4M shared L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16819115030


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

What happened to the pc power and cooling psu that top quallity 

And the rosewill is well junk


----------



## RyuJutsu (Apr 18, 2008)

1 g0t 0wn3d: Yeah, I changed it back.

Heres my current plan:

COOLER MASTER Centurion 5 CAC-T05-UW Black Aluminum Bezel , SECC Chassis ATX Mid Tower Computer Case -*$54*
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx...N82E16811119137

ASUS P5N-D LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 750i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - *$140*
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx...N82E16813131232

MSI NX8800GT 512M OC GeForce 8800GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - *$205*
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx...N82E16814127329

PC Power & Cooling S610EPS EPS12V 610W Continuous @ 40°C Power Supply -*$110*
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16817703005

Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 Conroe 2.33GHz 4M shared L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor - *$170*
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx...N82E16819115030

OCZ Platinum 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model - *$46*
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx...N82E16820227089

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250310AS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM - *$60*
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx...N82E16822148261

PHILIPS 20X DVD±R DVD Burner 2-Tone SATA Model SPD2513BD - Retail *$29*
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx...N82E16827248008

ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 64 Pro 92mm CPU Cooler *$25*
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx...N82E16835185125
*

Grand Total: $984.80 Including shipping

Its looking great guys, please keep the feedback coming.*


----------



## RyuJutsu (Apr 18, 2008)

Okay, heres an idea. 

Shipping on the case alone is about $75 (thats more than the case itself!). 
So I'll purchase this case, have it shipped free to Washington (where I go to school now), and then stuff it in my suitcase (already measured out, it should fit if the spec dimensions are correct) and then bring it home. 

This should save me roughly $50, and I get a nicer case out of it.

The cooler master I have listed above doesn't have free shipping, so I think I'll go with this.

What do you guys think??

RAIDMAX SAGITTA ATX-921WB Black SECC Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case $35 after rebate
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156087


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey guys :wave: , sounds like a very respectable system. I would suggest one thing. I would go with the E8400 rather than the E6550. That board is compatible and for $40 more you would get arguably the best chip (bang for the buck) out right now.


----------



## RyuJutsu (Apr 18, 2008)

HD_Monkey: Thanks for the suggestion. I just bought myself an E8400 as soon as it was back in stock!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

good move, i am sure you will be happy with it over the E6550


----------



## RyuJutsu (Apr 18, 2008)

Okay, heres my latest concern.

Is there a *significant* difference between these video cards:

MSI NX8800GTS 512M OC GeForce 8800GTS (G92) 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - $225 ($195 after rebate)
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16814127325

EVGA 512-P3-N801-AR GeForce 8800GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail - $190 ($160 after rebate)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130318

XFX PVT88SFDD4 GeForce 8800GS XXX 384MB 192-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - $150 ($120 after rebate)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150276

I'm on a budget and I'm looking to play games like Age of Conan or Crysis, I'd like to know which is the best bang for the buck, basically. I'm willing to fork up a bit more if you guys think its worth it.

Thanks


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Best bang for buck would be the GT
*Core clock 600MHz
Stream Processors 112
Memory
Memory Clock 1800MHz*

Best performance would be the GTS 
*Core clock 678MHz
Stream Processors 128
Memory
Memory Clock 1944MHz*


----------



## RyuJutsu (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks, blackduck30.

I plan on getting:

EVGA 512-P3-N801-AR GeForce 8800GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130318


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Great card


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I agree, I am sure you will be happy with your choices


----------



## RyuJutsu (Apr 18, 2008)

Alright, I'm ordering the rest of the parts tomorrow and I'm going to start building Monday (5/19) if everything's in.

Thanks so much for all the help guys.
Here's the finalized build, any final suggestions?


EVGA 512-P3-N801-AR GeForce 8800GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail - 190
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16814130318

ASUS P5N-D LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 750i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail - 149
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813131232

ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro 92mm CPU Cooler - Retail - 27
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16835186134

ENERMAX Chakra ECA3052B Black SECC ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail - 70
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16811124114

Thermaltake A1926 120mm Blue LED Case Fan - Retail - 10
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16811999127

PC Power & Cooling S610EPS 610W Continuous @ 40°C EPS12V Power Supply - Retail – 110 
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16817703005

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor Model BX80570E8400 - Retail - 199
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16819115037

Crucial Ballistix 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model BL2KIT12864AA804 - Retail - 55
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16820146565

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250310AS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM - 60
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16822148261

PHILIPS 20X DVD±R DVD Burner 2-Tone SATA Model SPD2513BD - Retail - 29
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16827248008

Rig Total: $899 (shipping not inc.)


Extras:
Saitek PZ30AU Black USB Wired Standard Eclipse Keyboard - Retail - 35
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16823175103

Acer X193W+BD Black 19" 5ms Widescreen LCD Monitor - Retail -180
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16824009127

Rosewill RTK-001 Premium Anti-Static Wrist Strap - Retail -4

Grand Total: $1118 (shipping not inc.)

Much thanks everyone. ray:


----------

